# سؤال خاص بكل امرأة



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يونيو 2012)

*السؤال للمرأة هترد بالمثل القائل :*​

*برة وجوة فرشت لك وانت مايل واية يعدلك ؟*​​​

*الجواب من رجل أحسن : هو رقم (1)*​​​

*Big YES​
​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 يونيو 2012)

* سؤال جميل . انا فى رقم 2 لالالا طبعا . لان الراجل راس المراة  صعب يتغير . والمراة اللى تقدر تغير جوزها كدة اعتقد  البيت هيفقد القائد فية 
 وليه مش يكون المراة هى اللى تغير نفسها وتكيف نفسها على طبع  الراجل ؟؟​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *السؤال للمرأة هترد بالمثل القائل :*​
> 
> *برة وجوة فرشت لك وانت مايل واية يعدلك ؟*​
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه انت علي طول معترض


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * سؤال جميل . انا فى رقم 2 لالالا طبعا . لان الراجل راس المراة  صعب يتغير . والمراة اللى تقدر تغير جوزها كدة اعتقد  البيت هيفقد القائد فية
> وليه مش يكون المراة هى اللى تغير نفسها وتكيف نفسها على طبع  الراجل ؟؟​*




ممكن يكون فيه طباع مش حلوه وهي لو قدرت تغيرها يبقي شئ جميل

يعني اقصد التغيير لو في صالح الشخص يبقي ايه المانع والعكس صحيح بردو لو هي وهو غيرها للافضل يبقي شئ جميل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يونيو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه انت علي طول معترض*


 *معترض فين ؟؟*
*بأقولك أيوة نعم ..*
*الست تقدر تغير من طباع الراجل*
*وهى وشطارتها لو فيه البدع ..تقدر تغيره *
*الست هى كل حاجة *


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *معترض فين ؟؟*
> *بأقولك أيوة نعم ..*
> *الست تقدر تغير من طباع الراجل*
> *وهى وشطارتها لو فيه البدع ..تقدر تغيره *
> *الست هى كل حاجة *




هههههههههههه اه انا برخم عليك عشان المثل اللي في الاول

:smil15:

انما الباقي تمام كده برافووووو:mus13:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يونيو 2012)

*صعــــــــــــــــب الطبع يغلب التطبع و فيه مثل تانى بيقول ... ولا بلاش بدل ما اتضرب :fun_lol:*


----------



## rania79 (27 يونيو 2012)

لاععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يونيو 2012)

* Yes....*
* بس الموضوع محتاج إناها تفوق له و تركز معاه-- و تبقا ذكيه *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يونيو 2012)

*عمتا كمان فى طباع بالفعل هى تقدر تغيرها او تلجمها و تحكمها -- بس فى طباع تانيا بتبقا صعب جدا جدا تتغير-- على حسب نوع الطباع إيه....*


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *صعــــــــــــــــب الطبع يغلب التطبع و فيه مثل تانى بيقول ... ولا بلاش بدل ما اتضرب :fun_lol:*




ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا مش تخافي انتي في حماية بنات المنتدي:new6:


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> لاععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع




ميرسي رانيا لمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * Yes....*
> * بس الموضوع محتاج إناها تفوق له و تركز معاه-- و تبقا ذكيه *




ههههههههههه صح هو ده الكلام


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *عمتا كمان فى طباع بالفعل هى تقدر تغيرها او تلجمها و تحكمها -- بس فى طباع تانيا بتبقا صعب جدا جدا تتغير-- على حسب نوع الطباع إيه....*




تمام وصدقيني لو في حب وتفاهم متبادل علي الاقل بيحاولوا يقللوا حتي من الطباع اللي مش حلوه في تصرفاتهم


----------



## bob (27 يونيو 2012)

i think yes


----------



## Critic (27 يونيو 2012)

مستحيل تغير شخص برغبتك او قدرتك الذاتية الا لو هو اللى قرر يتغير


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

bob قال:


> i think yes



ميرسي ليك يا بوب علي مشاركتك


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> مستحيل تغير شخص برغبتك او قدرتك الذاتية الا لو هو اللى قرر يتغير




انا معاك ان في كتير زي ما انت بتقول

وفي ناس بتكون محتاجه شخص في حياته يساعده علي التغيير ووقتها بيحاول عشان بيحب الشخص ده هيتغير للافضل دايما


----------



## Critic (27 يونيو 2012)

> في ناس بتكون محتاجه شخص في حياته يساعده علي التغيير ووقتها بيحاول عشان بيحب الشخص ده هيتغير للافضل دايما


انا كنت بقول زيك كدة , وبعد زمن من المحاولات الفاشلة اكتشفت انى غلطان
اللى بيتغير علشان خاطر حد بعد فترة بيرجع تانى, لازم الانسان يتغير اولا علشان هو عايز يتغير للأحسن , ثانيا وثالثا ورابعا بقا علشان غيره , لكن لو مفيش اولا يبقى الاساس ضعيف
يعنى مثلا اللى بيشرب سجاير , فى الخطوبة ده مزعل خطيبته , هيبطلها علشان يرضيها وهتبقى مقتنعة انه انتهى , لكن سرعان ما هيرجعلها عاجلا او اجلا , لانه مبطلهاش علشان قناعة شخصية ده علشان يرضى حد تانى , ,, يعنى من الآخر : كل ما هو مشروط , وجوده مرهون ببقاء الشرط ده , يعنى لو هو بطل يهتم انه يرضيكى لسبب او لآخر هيرجع لأصله !
عموما كل واحد وخبرته فى الحياة , ده رأيى وقناعتى انا


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> انا كنت بقول زيك كدة , وبعد زمن من المحاولات الفاشلة اكتشفت انى غلطان
> اللى بيتغير علشان خاطر حد بعد فترة بيرجع تانى, لازم الانسان يتغير اولا علشان هو عايز يتغير للأحسن , ثانيا وثالثا ورابعا بقا علشان غيره , لكن لو مفيش اولا يبقى الاساس ضعيف
> يعنى مثلا اللى بيشرب سجاير , فى الخطوبة ده مزعل خطيبته , هيبطلها علشان يرضيها وهتبقى مقتنعة انه انتهى , لكن سرعان ما هيرجعلها عاجلا او اجلا , لانه مبطلهاش علشان قناعة شخصية ده علشان يرضى حد تانى , ,, يعنى من الآخر : كل ما هو مشروط , وجوده مرهون ببقاء الشرط ده , يعنى لو هو بطل يهتم انه يرضيكى لسبب او لآخر هيرجع لأصله !
> عموما كل واحد وخبرته فى الحياة , ده رأيى وقناعتى انا



فاهمه كلامك كويس جدا يا فادي

يعني تقصد ان في الغالب اللي بيتغير اهم شئ بيتغير عشان هو عايز يتغير

انما مسألة انه يتغير عشان حد دي بتبقي مؤقته

انا معاك في كلامك ده ومقتنعه بيه جدا لكن صدقني شوفت كتير بيتغيروا لما بيحسوا ان في اشخاص مهتمين لامرهم ومن بعد التغيير ده كملوا حياتهم بطريقة صح جدا وغير الاول

ومثال بسيط انا يمكن من سنتين او تلاته مكنتش كده لا في طريقة التفكير ولا في التعامل مع الناس

لكن لقيت ناس كتير حواليا نصحوني ووقفوا جنبي اتغيرت كتير عن الاول وكلهم لاحظوا كده ومشيت علي نفس الخط ومش تراجعت سواء الاشخاص دول موجودين في حياتي او لا لكن انا شايفة اني بقيت احسن اذن استمر علي نفس المستوي

اقصد اقولك ان في بيحصل زي ما انت بتقول وفي ناس زي ما انا اتصرفت يعني في وفي وكله بيرجع لشخصية الانسان وطريقة تفكيره


----------



## ميرنا (27 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * سؤال جميل . انا فى رقم 2 لالالا طبعا . لان الراجل راس المراة  صعب يتغير . والمراة اللى تقدر تغير جوزها كدة اعتقد  البيت هيفقد القائد فية
> وليه مش يكون المراة هى اللى تغير نفسها وتكيف نفسها على طبع  الراجل ؟؟​*


السؤال بيقول هل المراه تقدر تغير الرجل مش بيقول المراه تقدر تقود البيت ودا يفرق كتير
 الرجل راس المراه يعنى هو زى الرب يسوع بيحملها بعطف وحنان ووقت التجارب بيصبرها وبيحميها ويكون معين نظير ولو لقى حاجة بتضيقها اظن من حقها عليه انو يغيرها محدش كبير على التغير اذا كانت هى ولا هو 
لو هى بتحبه هتتغير والعكس كمان بس المشكلة فى الكبرياء وتربية الرجل الشرقى انى انا كدا عاجبك مش عاجبك انا كدا مع احترامى يعنى 
افرض انتا حد بيشرب ساجاير ولا بتتعاطى متبطلهمش ليه افرض انتا حد مش بيدخل الكنيسة المفروض على الطرف التانى انو يقبل ويبقى زيك ولا ايييييييييه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (27 يونيو 2012)

*الزوجة تلعب دورا في تغيير طباع زوجها*
*ولكن الدور الأكبر في يد الزوج*
*الزوج الناضج عاطفيا يحب زوجته لذاتها وليس لذاته*
*وفي النضج نمو وفي النمو تغيير*
*وغير ذلك لا تحلم إمرأة في العالم انها قادرة ان تغير طباع زوجها*
*لأن على صخرة أحلامٍ مثل هذه يتكسر موج الحب ويعود إدراجه الى الوراء.*


----------



## ميرنا (27 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> انا كنت بقول زيك كدة , وبعد زمن من المحاولات الفاشلة اكتشفت انى غلطان
> اللى بيتغير علشان خاطر حد بعد فترة بيرجع تانى, لازم الانسان يتغير اولا علشان هو عايز يتغير للأحسن , ثانيا وثالثا ورابعا بقا علشان غيره , لكن لو مفيش اولا يبقى الاساس ضعيف
> يعنى مثلا اللى بيشرب سجاير , فى الخطوبة ده مزعل خطيبته , هيبطلها علشان يرضيها وهتبقى مقتنعة انه انتهى , لكن سرعان ما هيرجعلها عاجلا او اجلا , لانه مبطلهاش علشان قناعة شخصية ده علشان يرضى حد تانى , ,, يعنى من الآخر : كل ما هو مشروط , وجوده مرهون ببقاء الشرط ده , يعنى لو هو بطل يهتم انه يرضيكى لسبب او لآخر هيرجع لأصله !
> عموما كل واحد وخبرته فى الحياة , ده رأيى وقناعتى انا


فعلا لو مفيش افع من جوا انو يتغير معتقدش انو يحصل او ممكن يتغير فى حاجات مكتسبة مش موروثة يعنى صعب تلاقى حد عصبى بطل عصبيتة الا بعد مرور سنين كتير وحسب تعاملك معاه


----------



## Critic (27 يونيو 2012)

> كن لقيت ناس كتير حواليا نصحوني ووقفوا جنبي اتغيرت كتير عن الاول وكلهم لاحظوا كده ومشيت علي نفس الخط ومش تراجعت سواء الاشخاص دول موجودين في حياتي او لا لكن انا شايفة اني بقيت احسن اذن استمر علي نفس المستوي


ما هو انتى فى الحالة دى اتغيرتى علشان نضجتى , اتغيرتى علشان نفسك يعنى مش حد ضغط عليكى او مش علشان خاطر ترضى حد عايزك تتغيرى
فكرة انك تتغير علشان "ترضى حد" عمرها ما بتنجح ولا بتستمر
انتى سؤال موضوعك بيقول : "هل يمكن تغيير طباع الرجل ؟"
واضح ان اللى بيسأل عنده رغبة فى تغيير شريكه , يعنى دى مش شرط تكون رغبة الرجل نفسه فى التغيير اد ما هى رغبة الطرف الآخر ,ثقى ان بس "رغبتك انتى فى تغييره" عمرها ما هتكون كفاية ولا ضمان ان التغيير هيكون حقيقى
وبقلق جدا لما الاقى شخص عنده ثقة عمياء انه يقدر يغير اى حد عايز يغيره , بستنتج على طول انه محتكش بأى خبرات واقعية فى المجال ده


----------



## ميرنا (27 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ما هو انتى فى الحالة دى اتغيرتى علشان نضجتى , اتغيرتى علشان نفسك يعنى مش حد ضغط عليكى او مش علشان خاطر ترضى حد عايزك تتغيرى
> فكرة انك تتغير علشان "ترضى حد" عمرها ما بتنجح ولا بتستمر
> انتى سؤال موضوعك بيقول : "هل يمكن تغيير طباع الرجل ؟"
> واضح ان اللى بيسأل عنده رغبة فى تغيير شريكه , يعنى دى مش شرط تكون رغبة الرجل نفسه فى التغيير اد ما هى رغبة الطرف الآخر ,ثقى ان بس "رغبتك انتى فى تغييره" عمرها ما هتكون كفاية ولا ضمان ان التغيير هيكون حقيقى
> وبقلق جدا لما الاقى شخص عنده ثقة عمياء انه يقدر يغير اى حد عايز يغيره , بستنتج على طول انه محتكش بأى خبرات واقعية فى المجال ده


والطرف التانى اللى مطلوب منة يتغير بيصاب باحباط وفشل رهيب لكونة مش عاجب الطرف التانى او انو مش قابلة على كدا وحتى لو حاول ومنفعش غصبن عنه لانى فى حاجت مينفعش تتغير


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> والطرف التانى اللى مطلوب منة يتغير بيصاب باحباط وفشل رهيب لكونة مش عاجب الطرف التانى او انو مش قابلة على كدا وحتى لو حاول ومنفعش غصبن عنه لانى فى حاجت مينفعش تتغير




صح اوقات كتير بتكون فينا حاجات صعب انها تتغير

وعلي الطرف التاني اما يتقبلها ويتأقلم معاها او ينهي الموضوع احسن من التعب والمشاكل


----------



## Critic (27 يونيو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> والطرف التانى اللى مطلوب منة يتغير بيصاب باحباط وفشل رهيب لكونة مش عاجب الطرف التانى او انو مش قابلة على كدا وحتى لو حاول ومنفعش غصبن عنه لانى فى حاجت مينفعش تتغير


تعرفى اانا اكتشفت انك افضل طريقة علشان تغير حد , انك تقبله زى ما هو , ودى طريقة ربنا معانا على فكرة
بيقبلنا زى ما احنا , فإحنا نتكسف على دمنا انه بيحبنا ومن نفسنا نحاول نبقى افضل
ومفيش مانع طبعا انك تكلمه بحب وتقوله انك بتحبه جدا بس الحاجة الفلانية دى بتخلينى مش عارف اقربلك اكتر , كلام كدة مفيهوش ادانة هيديله حافز انه يحاول يتغير بقناعة


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> تعرفى اانا اكتشفت انك افضل طريقة علشان تغير حد , انك تقبله زى ما هو , ودى طريقة ربنا معانا على فكرة
> بيقبلنا زى ما احنا , فإحنا نتكسف على دمنا انه بيحبنا ومن نفسنا نحاول نبقى افضل
> ومفيش مانع طبعا انك تكلمه بحب وتقوله انك بتحبه جدا بس الحاجة الفلانية دى بتخلينى مش عارف اقربلك اكتر , كلام كدة مفيهوش ادانة هيديله حافز انه يحاول يتغير بقناعة




حلو اوي الكلام ده 

وبما اننا بشر بنتعامل علي عكس معاملة ربنا لينا وحبه

اوقات بتغاظ جدا من شخص يكون رايح يتقدم لعروسه وعايزها وعايزها وياه علي كمية المميزات اللي طالبها ولو لقي في كل ده ماعدا حاجه واحده مش موجوده او عيب بسيط في شخصيتها يبدأ يفكر ويحاول يتراجع

طيب ليه ما هو قبل ما تشوف وتدور علي نصفك التاني شوف اذا كان نصفك الاول مكتمل والا لا 

المقصود ان كلنا فينا عيوب لكن دايما بندور علي الشئ اللي ميبقاش فيه عيوب وده صعب اوي انك تحصل عليه لان مفيش شخص كامل


----------



## Critic (27 يونيو 2012)

بصى يا روزى
فيه حاجات فى الانسان مش هتتغير , يعنى مثلا فيه شخص مش حنين , هو مش عارف يبقى حنين , حاجة كدة زى الاعاقة العاطفية
تعملى ايه لو احتكيتى بشخص زى ده والمفروض تاخدى قرار
هتشوفى ايه مدى قدرتك على تحمل الوضع ده والتعامل مع الصفة دى بدون محاولة تغييره , لاقيته الوضع لا يحتمل , هتعملى محاولات خفيفة غرضها تلاحظى مدى قابليته للغيير ومدى تأصل الصفة دى فيه , لاقيتى الوضع مش مبشر وان الصفة متأصلة فيه من زمان, متأجليش المشكلة او تتجاهليها ,* ولا تقولى هقدر اغيره لما ابقى مراته (دى خيالات)* , تقررى انهاء العلاقة , وده مش عيب ولا خيانة وهو مش وحش , بس انتى كمان من حقك تختارى الانسب ليكى
وسورى انى رغيت كتير


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> بصى يا روزى
> فيه حاجات فى الانسان مش هتتغير , يعنى مثلا فيه شخص مش حنين , هو مش عارف يبقى حنين , حاجة كدة زى الاعاقة العاطفية
> تعملى ايه لو احتكيتى بشخص زى ده والمفروض تاخدى قرار
> هتشوفى ايه مدى قدرتك على تحمل الوضع ده والتعامل مع الصفة دى بدون محاولة تغييره , لاقيته الوضع لا يحتمل , هتعملى محاولات خفيفة غرضها تلاحظى مدى قابليته للغيير ومدى تأصل الصفة دى فيه , لاقيتى الوضع مش مبشر وان الصفة متأصلة فيه من زمان, متأجليش المشكلة او تتجاهليها ,* ولا تقولى هقدر اغيره لما ابقى مراته (دى خيالات)* , تقررى انهاء العلاقة , وده مش عيب ولا خيانة وهو مش وحش , بس انتى كمان من حقك تختارى الانسب ليكى
> وسورى انى رغيت كتير




تمام كلامك يا فادي انا معاك في كل كلمة انت قولتها

وبالعكس انت مش رغيت انت نورت الموضوع واضافة ليه كتير بتواجدك


----------



## Samir poet (27 يونيو 2012)

*لى حسب صدقينى اختى روزى *
*يعنى ممكن تلاقى الواحد مدمن سيجارة *
*وبسبب حبة لى حبيبتو جايز تقدرى هى تخلى يبطل يشرب سيجاير*
*وجايز متقدرش على حسب *
*الوضع اللى هو فية *​


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *لى حسب صدقينى اختى روزى *
> *يعنى ممكن تلاقى الواحد مدمن سيجارة *
> *وبسبب حبة لى حبيبتو جايز تقدرى هى تخلى يبطل يشرب سيجاير*
> *وجايز متقدرش على حسب *
> *الوضع اللى هو فية *​




ميرسي ليك يا سمير علي رأيك

نورتني


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يونيو 2012)

اه طبعاااا وبيكون بنسبه كبيره

ميرسي حببتي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## mero_engel (27 يونيو 2012)

لا 
اللي في طبع مش بيتغير


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 يونيو 2012)

*طبعا لالا يعنى .مثلاانا  لو معايا مراة هحبيها طبعا لا. اكيد طبعا علشان  انا عدو المراة .اديها بوكسين فى عينتينها  وبدل الميكاج يبقى ميكاج طبيعى هههههه اصل لو قعت لصبح اقولها حبيبتى  مش هتصدق هههه يبقى البوكسين فى عينتيها احسن توفير ميكاج وبعدين الطبيعى يكسب  هههههه ​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اه طبعاااا وبيكون بنسبه كبيره
> 
> ميرسي حببتي
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> ​




ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> لا
> اللي في طبع مش بيتغير




ميرسي يا ميرو لرأيك


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يونيو 2012)

*,.*

سوآء رجل أو مرأهـ
مفيش حد يقدر يغير إنسآن .. غير آلإنسآن دهـ بنفسهـ

ودهـ للأسف أكبر سبب لفشل كتير فى إختيآر شريكـ آلحيآهـ
لإنهـ بيحب صورتهـ آلمعدلهـ " بعد مآ يغيرهـ ".. مش بيحبهـ بآكدج على بعضهـ بمحآسنهـ ومسآؤهـ
وبيشيل من حسآبهـ قدرهـ آلآخر على آلتغير .. وآلأهم رغبتهـ وإقتنآعهـ بآلتغيير أسآسآ


ميرسى روزى على آلتسآؤل آلمهم 


*.،*


​


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

ميرسي ليكي علي ردك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2012)

انا من رايىء انه برده بيختلف من شخص لاخر فى حد سهل انه يتغير للاحسن فى عادة ما وفى شخص مهما حاولت معاه مبينفعش انه يغير اى صفة فيه لكن انا بصفتى متزوجة غيرت حاجات فى جوزى كتير للافضل ومنكرش ان اتغير فى كله لكن اهو قدرت اغير فى اشياء كتير وده بيرجع لشخص نفسه هو حابب يتغير ولا لا وميرسى جدا طولت عليكم


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا من رايىء انه برده بيختلف من شخص لاخر فى حد سهل انه يتغير للاحسن فى عادة ما وفى شخص مهما حاولت معاه مبينفعش انه يغير اى صفة فيه لكن انا بصفتى متزوجة غيرت حاجات فى جوزى كتير للافضل ومنكرش ان اتغير فى كله لكن اهو قدرت اغير فى اشياء كتير وده بيرجع لشخص نفسه هو حابب يتغير ولا لا وميرسى جدا طولت عليكم




مش طولتي ولا حاجة بالعكس كلامك جميل جدا

وربنا يسعدك


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2012)

ميرررررسى يا قمر ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## زهرة الصخر (1 يوليو 2012)

*ال شخصيته اقوى بياثر فى الاخر*
*وبعد فترة من الزمن  بيصبح الاثنين شبه بعض  او شبه ال شخصيته اقوى*
*والناس بتفتكرهم اقارب*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يوليو 2012)

حسب قوة شخصية المراة وتاثيرها على زوجها


----------



## روزي86 (1 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرررررسى يا قمر ربنا يبارك خدمتك




ويباركك حبيبتي


----------



## روزي86 (1 يوليو 2012)

زهرة الصخر قال:


> *ال شخصيته اقوى بياثر فى الاخر*
> *وبعد فترة من الزمن  بيصبح الاثنين شبه بعض  او شبه ال شخصيته اقوى*
> *والناس بتفتكرهم اقارب*




ميرسي يا زهرة علي كلامك 

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (1 يوليو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> حسب قوة شخصية المراة وتاثيرها على زوجها




شكرا لمرورك يا استاذي


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2012)

*الاجابه رقم 3 أحياناً *


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههه

ميرسي ليكي يا دونا علي اضافتك


----------

